# gifts for friends



## Big-O (Apr 6, 2016)

Some gifts for friends.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice! I like the use of the Mora.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

been busy

looks like your in the right enviroment to use them as well


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Those are some nice gifts.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice job.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Nicely done!

Rodney


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Those will become heirlooms!


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

It appears you need a sign up sheet for 'Friends of Big-O'. Lots of folks are going to want one.


----------

